# new holster from HR custom Holsters



## cain (Aug 24, 2009)

first off thanks FUPAGUNT for refering me to hr holster.got my holster from HR custom holsters today and just wanted to let everyone know that im 100% happy with it.his name is David Hoar and his number is 850 420 7602.he is in the navarre area.he charged 55 dollars,thats almost half a crossbreed made with horse leather and you are supporting a local guy with no wait time at all.he seemed to be a top notch guy.ill post a pic as soon as i get a chance.


----------



## duckhunter (Oct 8, 2007)

I'm going to look him up.


----------



## cain (Aug 24, 2009)




----------



## cain (Aug 24, 2009)

he custom made it to fit the ct laser guard


----------

